# finally some love



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=12

nba.com has the nuggets 6th, behind miami...WTF???


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well the Nuggets need to bounce back from the home and home with L.A. to keep that spot. The Heat were ranked way to low, and the Suns a little high IMO.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

the heat aint low. they would get worked if they were in the west...


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=13

we fell back to 8th. that's not too bad.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> the heat aint low. they would get worked if they were in the west...


Tune into the Heat/Clippers game tonight if you don't think they are ranked to low. 

Also IMO the Heat would be the second best team in the West as they are the East if they played in the West.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Tune into the Heat/Clippers game tonight if you don't think they are ranked to low.
> 
> Also IMO the Heat would be the second best team in the West as they are the East if they played in the West.


please, please tell me what teams the heat would have a better record then in the west considering they are 0-100 vs the top 5 teams this year...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> please, please tell me what teams the heat would have a better record then in the west considering they are 0-100 vs the top 5 teams this year...


Dallas and San Antonio are the only teams with a much better record then the Heat in the West. 

However the season is still very young, and I don't judge teams impact only by W/L's standings.

Remember how bad the Pistons started last year ? Yet they still went to a game 7 finals. IMO the Heat are a more balanced team then say Dallas. Phoenix could give the Heat fits, but the Heat can give Phoenix fits. There is only one clear superior team this season and its the Pistons. It's my opinion the Heat would be the second best team if they played in the West when the season ends. Much like how the Heat will be the second best team in the East when the season ends.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Dallas and San Antonio are the only teams with a much better record then the Heat in the West.
> 
> However the season is still very young, and I don't judge teams impact only by W/L's standings.
> 
> Remember how bad the Pistons started last year ? Yet they still went to a game 7 finals. IMO the Heat are a more balanced team then say Dallas. Phoenix could give the Heat fits, but the Heat can give Phoenix fits. There is only one clear superior team this season and its the Pistons. It's my opinion the Heat would be the second best team if they played in the West when the season ends. Much like how the Heat will be the second best team in the East when the season ends.


I guess I would agree with you if the heat showed any ability at all to beat a top team...It would be different if they had a bad week or so like youre saying about Detroits bad start...But it half way through the season and they still cant hang, by now its more then just a rough stretch...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I guess I would agree with you if the heat showed any ability at all to beat a top team...It would be different if they had a bad week or so like youre saying about Detroits bad start...But it half way through the season and they still cant hang, by now its more then just a rough stretch...


Well the thing you are forgetting about that Pistons team and this Miami team is they didnt suffer any injuries to key players. They just started out flat. The Heat lost Shaq for 20 games in the beginning of the season. Thats a huge blow as he is the key to the Heats offense because of the attention he draws. Plus as you are aware of the Heat have a lot of new players. It's going to take more than 40 games for them to work things out. Just getting Shaq back they went from a 500 ball club to their record now, and IMO will continue to get a lot better. They recently just barely lost to the Pistons in Detroit by 5 points I believe. I'm sure you saw the game it was on ABC a few weekends ago. The Heat are for real, and going to get a lot better.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Tune into the Heat/Clippers game tonight if you don't think they are ranked to low.
> 
> Also IMO the Heat would be the second best team in the West as they are the East if they played in the West.


we beat the heat TWICE!!! whats your point???

some teams match up nice for other teams. clippers, suns, lakers, have our number for some reason. that doesnt mean the heat are a top 2 team cuz ur only "argument" is that they beat the clippers, lol!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> we beat the heat TWICE!!! whats your point???
> 
> some teams match up nice for other teams. clippers, suns, lakers, have our number for some reason. that doesnt mean the heat are a top 2 team cuz ur only "argument" is that they beat the clippers, lol!


Why are you assuming thats my only reasoning ? I have several of reasons why I think the Heat are the second best team in the East. I could go on to explain them for you if you like. I kind of thought it was obvious why the Heat are the second best team in the East. The other poster was arguing about the Heat not being a top 2 team in the West if they played in the West. I said the only two teams that have a better record in the West by a noticeable margin is the Mavs and Spurs. ALso keep in mind there was no Shaq when the Nuggets played the Heat. The games also came down to the buzzer. Remember Boykins hitting the big 3 in the first game ? And the Nuggets out lasting the Heat in Miami when Carmelo Dropped 40? Those games were great tough wins. However the Heat didnt have their biggest offensive asset either. The Heat are now playing at full strength - Jason Williams. They beat a very good Clippers team tonight, where the Nuggets were simply blown out the gym by the Clippers in two straight games. So that comparison you tried to make of the Nuggets beating the Heat, and the Clippers beating the Nuggets doesn't realy work.

Here are the scores to the games you said were similar.

*Game 1.* Nuggets Win against Heat 101 - 99 

*Game 1.* (of the home and home) Nuggets Lose against Clippers 87 - 105

*Game 2.* Nuggets win against the Heat 100 - 92 

*Game 2.* (of the home and home) Nuggets lose against the Clippers 79 - 112 

Those games are a stark contrast from one another in my opinion.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Dallas and San Antonio are the only teams with a much better record then the Heat in the West.
> 
> However the season is still very young, and I don't judge teams impact only by W/L's standings.
> 
> Remember how bad the Pistons started last year ? Yet they still went to a game 7 finals. IMO the Heat are a more balanced team then say Dallas. Phoenix could give the Heat fits, but the Heat can give Phoenix fits. There is only one clear superior team this season and its the Pistons. It's my opinion the Heat would be the second best team if they played in the West when the season ends. Much like how the Heat will be the second best team in the East when the season ends.


What is it that people see in the Heat? They are 2004 Lakers 2.0 except older shaq, a worse kobe, and worse supporting cast. 6th seed in the west.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> What is it that people see in the Heat? They are 2004 Lakers 2.0 except older shaq, a worse kobe, and worse supporting cast. 6th seed in the west.


Interesting take. I respect your opinion, but disagree that the Miami Heat today are the 2004 Lakers. This Miami Heat team has the best shot blocker in the game. How much worse is Wade then Kobe? Not much IMO, and I rank Kobe as the best player in the game now. However I also have a high opinion of Wade. Just look at Wades numbers this season they are simply incredible. At PF the Heat have thier blue collar warrior in Udonis. Their starting PG is better than Payton who just happens to be their back up. They have a top defender at SF in Posey. Of course they still have Shaq, and Shaq's starting to play great again. The Heat's bench this season is much better than last season and the 2004 Lakers. They have guys like Payton, Walker, Mourning and etc coming off the bench.

The most important aspect to keep in mind about the Kobe/Shaq Lakers of 2004. Is that they got handled in the NBA Championship by the Pistons as if they weren't even suppose to be there. Where the Heat took the Pistons to a game 7, and most likely would of beat them hadn't Wade gone down to an injury in Game 5. I truly believe the Heat would of won that series last year if they had a healthy wade. They had the Pistons on the Ropes after game 5. And had a chance to close out the Pistons the defending Champions in games 6 and 7. Where the Lakers were beat in 5 games by the Pistons.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> What is it that people see in the Heat? They are 2004 Lakers 2.0 except older shaq, a worse kobe, and worse supporting cast. 6th seed in the west.


agreed. theres nothing impressive there. i love shaq, but he aint the same. wade is overrated. jwill is complete garbage. posey doesnt get enough playing time. walker is lost. they aint a top 5 team in the west. end of story...


----------

